# Upgrade ports (www/neon29 & security/libgcrypt)



## alelab (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, 
I want to upgrade my ports but I have noticed that there is spefic entries for www/neon29 and security/libgcrypt in /usr/ports/UPDATING.
As I have to rebuild ports that depends to them, I have noticed that these ports have got a lot of common ports.
Which one of the 2 entries have I got to execute first ?
I think about the oldest one. Can you confirm this point ?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't find a specific entry for neon29 in /usr/ports/UPDATING. I'm assuming you mean it's a *portmaster -o* type upgrade? That will only replace the port, not all of its dependencies. I think you can simply do that separately, and preferably *after* the more involved recursive upgrade of libgcrypt (so it will compile against updated dependencies rather than old ones).


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 31, 2010)

If you're using ports-mgmt/portmaster you can use something like `# portmaster -rR libgcrypt neon29` (the [red]-R[/red] is supposed to prevent doubling up your rebuilds)

If you use ports-mgmt/portupgrade then `# portupgrade -fr libgcrypt neon29` would do it.  portupgrade does a slightly better job of grouping rebuilds to avoid redundancy, which is why I tend to use it, but it does require ruby & a good 50 or 60M of extra space in /var/db/pkg/.


```
20100730:
  AFFECTS: users of www/neon28 and www/neon29
  AUTHOR: mezz@FreeBSD.org

  Makes neon29 our default neon library in the ports tree. The www/neon28
  has been removed and www/neon29's shared library version has been changed.
  You will have to rebuild all ports that depend on www/neon29. Do this:

  Portmaster users:
        portmaster -o www/neon29 www/neon28
        portmaster -r neon29-

  Portupgrade user:
        env DISABLE_CONFLICTS=1 portupgrade -o www/neon29 -f neon28-\*
        pkgdb -Ff
        portupgrade -rf www/neon29-\*
```

So yeah, just bundle up the libgcrypt and neon29 builds in the last step.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, my portsnap mirror must be way behind. Even just now the July 30 entry didn't show up in UPDATING.


----------

